# DHCP-Timeout beim hochfahren (aber nicht immer)

## Greeny

Ich habe einige eigenartige Probleme mit meiner Netzwerkkarte, wenn ich meine IP-Adresse von einem DHCP-Server erhalten möchte (also keine statische IP-Adresse vergeben will).

Mal ein wenig Information zu meiner Hardware und Konfiguration:

  description: Ethernet interface

                product: 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller

                vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0

                logical name: eth0

                version: 12

                size: 100MB/s

                capacity: 1GB/s

                width: 64 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm vpd msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt 1000bt-fd autonegotiation

                configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=sky2 driverversion=1.20 duplex=full firmware=N/A ip=192.168.*.* latency=0 link=yes module=sky2 multicast=yes port=twisted pair speed=100MB/s

 Kernel: 2.6.23 sowie auch jetzt beim 2.6.24

 Ich habe auch eine onboard WLAN-Karte, welche aber bereits im Bios deaktiviert ist

 Verbindungen: PC zu Switch ist 1Gbit; Switch zu Router (=DNS-Server) ist 100MBit

Hier die höchst eigenartigen Phänomäne die auftreten:

 Unter Ubuntu ist dies soweit ich mich erinnere nichts dergleichen aufgetreten

 es ist egal, ob ich den "sky2"-Treiber als Modul oder fest in den Kernel einbaue

 wenn ich den Rechner im ausgeschalteten Zustand nicht vom Stromnetz trenne, tritt es beim nächsten Start meist nicht auf

 Wenn ich einen Timeout erhalte kann Gnome mit der automatischen Anmeldung nicht fehlerfrei starten (ich muß dann immer den X-Server neustarten (Strg+Alt+Backspace) und mich manuell anmelden (dann habe ich auch meine Korrekte IP-Adresse)

 Mein Switch zeigt mir nach erscheinen des Problems an, dass es sich beim Netzwerk um eine 100MBit-Verbindung handelt, wobei bei einem fehlerlosen starten eine 1Gbit-Verbindung angezeigt wird (dies ist aber auch nicht immer der Fall)

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt, einen Grund für diese Phänomäne zu finden (und wenn möglich diesen auch zu beseitigen).Last edited by Greeny on Sat Mar 29, 2008 2:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cabal2002

Hi,

was ist denn das für ein Switch? Ich kenne das Problem zum Beispiel bei Cisco Switches wenn auf einem Accessport kein 'spanning-tree portfast' aktiv ist. Das Problem dabei ist, dass der Switch wenn der Port aktiv wird erst den ganzen Spanningtreeprozess durchläuft bevor er auf forwarding geht. Manchmal ist dann der dhcpclient dann schon auf einen Timeout gelaufen.

Gruß Cabal

----------

## Greeny

 *Cabal2002 wrote:*   

> Ich kenne das Problem zum Beispiel bei Cisco Switches wenn auf einem Accessport kein 'spanning-tree portfast' aktiv ist. Das Problem dabei ist, dass der Switch wenn der Port aktiv wird erst den ganzen Spanningtreeprozess durchläuft bevor er auf forwarding geht. Manchmal ist dann der dhcpclient dann schon auf einen Timeout gelaufen.

 

Ist ein Netgear GS 605.

Ist aber mal ein interessanter Ansatz (denn den kappe ich nämlich gleichzeitig mit dem PC von der Stromzufuhr -> der muß also gleichzeitig mit dem PC starten - dachte nur bis jetzt, dass so ein Switch wesentlich schneller betriebsbereit sein sollte).

Dacht nur zuerst, dass es an Gentoo liegt, da ich mich nicht daran erinnere, dass es vorher bei Ubuntu aufgetreten wäre (aber womöglich brauchte das nur etwas länger zum starten, bei dem schwergewichtigen Kernel  :Smile:  ).

Mein Timeout ist momentan auf 

```
dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"
```

 eingestellt. Werd ihn mal auf 60 oder so hochdrehen und abwarten ob es dann besser geht (obwohl das den Startvorgang dann schon gewaltig ausbremsen könnte).

Melde mich dann morgen wieder, obs was gebracht hat.

----------

## Greeny

So - habe jetzt mittlerweile gestarte und beide male ging es so wie es sollte (mal von der Boot-Zeit abgesehen).

Nach etwa 20 - 30 sec. der DHCP-Abfrage bekommt er tatsächlich die richtige IP zugewiesen und kann ordnungsgemäß starten.

Das bremst dann den Startvorgang von Gentoo zwar erheblich aus, aber zumindest schafft er es so alles problemlos zu starten.

Mich würde nur brennend interessieren, was das starten der Gnome-Sitzung mit einer funktionierenden Netzwerkverbindung zu tun hat (der X-Server hat sich vorher immer aufgehängt oder ich bekam Fehler beim laden irgendwelcher Gnome-Applets).

Was solls - Das Problem ist ja jetzt gelöst.

Danke für den heißen Tipp - hätte da selbst nicht daran gedacht.

PS: Das LED beim Switch leuchtet trotzdem orange (zeigt eine 100 MBit-Verbindung an) und nicht grün (würde eine 1 Gbit-Verbindung anzeigen). Kann die Verbindung nur leider nicht testen, denn das einzige Gerät, welches ebenfalls eine 1GBit-Verbindung hat ist meine Linkstation und die kommt da glaub ich von der Rechenleistung nicht mit.

Aber wer braucht schon unbedingt 1 Gbit   :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

falls nicht immer ein Netzwerkkabel angeschlossen ist, wäre ifplugd/netplug ein blick wert. Diese daemons starten das Netzwerk-init-script nur dann, wenn auch wirklich ein Kabel mit aktiven partner (z.b. switch) vorhanden ist. Der eingestellte dhcp timeout sollte sich dann nicht mehr beim booten des Systems bemerkbar machen, da das eigentliche Netzwerk init script im background gestartet wird.

----------

## Greeny

 *firefly wrote:*   

> falls nicht immer ein Netzwerkkabel angeschlossen ist, wäre ifplugd/netplug ein blick wert. Diese daemons starten das Netzwerk-init-script nur dann, wenn auch wirklich ein Kabel mit aktiven partner (z.b. switch) vorhanden ist.

 

Das ist für andere sicher ein guter Hinweis, aber für mich kommt sowas nicht in Frage, da u.a. auch das Internet über diese Leitung läuft (mal abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht wissen möchte was GDM dann beim starten macht).

Mal abgesehen von den 20 sec. Verzögerung beim starten (was ja eigentlich auch nicht weh tut) bin ich mit dem hinaufsetzten des Timeouts jetzt ohnehin glücklich.

Es wurmt einen nur ein bischen, dass das Licht am Switch orange aufläuchtet wenn es doch grün sein sollte   :Laughing: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Greeny wrote:*   

> Es wurmt einen nur ein bischen, dass das Licht am Switch orange aufläuchtet wenn es doch grün sein sollte  

 

Könnte sein das die Autonegotiation hier nicht sauber arbeitet. Ist zwar bei GB-Karten (eigentlich) ausgestanden aber 'one never knows' wie es so schön heißt.

Versuch mal deine NIC fest auf 1000MBit und fullduplex fest einzustellen, evtl. bringt das Besserung. Und um es wasserdicht zu machen das gleiche auf dem Switch sofern der das unterstützt.

----------

